# SMTP response 535 5.7.3 Authentication Unsuccessful



## Donats

Hi There,

I have a XP machine set up to send an Automatic email for when the freezer reaches a certain temperate.

I have set it up to our SMTP server Exchange Server 2003 on 192.168.26.3 (Server IP address) using port 25. 

I send a test email from the Fridge software itself, which then sais a message has been sent successfully.

At the time, to make sure that the SMTP settings are correct, I logged onto the Server and watch as the test SMTP email gets forwarded which is fine.
--------------
Unfortunately, when it comes to the fridge reaching its limit Temperature and tries to send an email to the recipient, I get the following error:

SMTP response 535 5.7.3 Authentication Unsuccessful

The user I have made for this networked machine (on the same domain as the server) is called FridgeFreezer, which has local admin permissions and is a member of domain administrators.

The Settings on the Fridge Software has options for SSL & authenticatio required, in which the server requires neither.

As mentioned, the test emails are going through, but the actual email notification isnt.

Am I missing something?

I have also added the FridgeFreezer Active Directory user to 'Granted Submit Permissions" under the Exchange System Manager > SMTP Virtual Server Settings, just incase its not letting it through??

Your help is VERY VERY MUCH appreciated.

Kind Regards
[email protected]


----------



## Dave Atkin

Hello,

Try and set the authentication details anyway incase the program is trying to use some default username and password or something stuipid - It can't hurt trying?

Also, log onto the Server via Telenet port 25 and make sure you can send a test email from their.

If this also fails change user account that it is using to see if it works on another account.

Make sure that the account is in the Domain Users as well.


Dave


----------



## Donats

Hi Dave,

I've done a telnet test from the PC attempting to send the emails and my SMTP server is "ready".

As for the login's I will log in using my account with all admin privileges, and will log in using account details also!

I will let you know how I get on shortly.

Thank you
Lee


----------



## Donats

Hi Dave,

Good News, got it working, really simple which you mentioned.

I added the account details in of the account that was logged onto the PC.

Works fine now!:smile:

Thanks again for your help on this.

Regards
Lee


----------

